# Lilac, Sable, and Smutty Color Pitbulls Pic!!!!



## Teekospits

Show Your picture and Explain What Color your Apbt is and what the genetic code of it so others can learn..


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

This should be a good thread.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here is my boy Marley he is a reddish orange color with sable and white markings. He is not pure he is a mix btw.


----------



## beccaboo

lmao... i dunno what any of those colors are... post em up ppls- i needa learn!!!


----------



## ganja

this is what they like to call "lilac" or "champagne" lolz 
http://www.broadstbullies.com/images/champagne_blue_female.JPG


----------



## American_Pit13

ganja said:


> this is what they like to call "lilac" or "champagne" lolz
> http://www.broadstbullies.com/images/champagne_blue_female.JPG


Champagne and Lilac are not the same. Champagne is a much lighter color.


----------



## dixieland

This is Suey.She's a sable color.Her mama is brindle and her dad is blue.


----------



## kilo's daddy

this is kilo. she's reverse brindle or blue brindle maybe you would say?
anyways shes only 10 weeks so its hard to see her colors, she just looks blue lol.


----------



## GTR

Kilo looks Seal to me, I can't see any brindling.


----------



## dixieland

I see a little brindle in there.But I don't see blue


----------



## kilo's daddy

maybe you would say seal, she's a grayish color with lighter brindle. adorable none the less


----------



## Teekospits

Kilo maybe seal with under brindle coating her/his seal is the over coating, but she/he look dark blue or black/greyish


----------



## Teekospits

She also look brown cause this color is consider in the seal color. And if you all know the genetic code of ther color and making please post it with the pictures so it will help other under stand there dog coding/ it also falls in the group with the genes of ther characterisics. Don't breeder for color breed to better the breed if you a breeder. But its also good to know the genetics of your dogs.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Kilo doesn't look seal to me I see the brindle. Her color might me hard to capture. I don't think seal dogs can be brindle too but I'm not sure. My boy Dosia is seal this is what he looks like in different light.

Overcast light









Under pure sunlight









Looking Chocolate









Looking blue


----------



## Teekospits

That's a great looking dog. its amazing and just love her body size and physical apperance to fit it. And that is a nice seal color right there people.


----------



## Teekospits

Your right at one time solid blue/wht apbt was propular. Now you blue brindle and reverse blues. Seal brindle might be amazing if its able to be produce though. I'm not sure but any thing able...


----------



## Black Rabbit

Awwwww Thank you


----------



## ABK9Unit

*Champagne ,"Lilac", purple Tri pit bull*

Here is my Lilac "Purple tri I produced...
his geno type would be as At ,dd,bb,E

ABK9units Tri'n stop me aka "Ricochet"


----------



## meganc66

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## MISSAPBT

Ricochet looks so HAPPY!!! happy dog


----------



## Sadie

ABK9Unit said:


> Here is my Lilac "Purple tri I produced...
> his geno type would be as At ,dd,bb,E
> 
> ABK9units Tri'n stop me aka "Ricochet"


Since when did lilac and purple become apbt/staff/bully color's?


----------



## Black Rabbit

That is a beautiful dog


----------



## Saint Francis

kg420 said:


> Kilo doesn't look seal to me I see the brindle. Her color might me hard to capture. I don't think seal dogs can be brindle too but I'm not sure. My boy Dosia is seal this is what he looks like in different light.
> 
> Overcast light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under pure sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking Chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking blue


Krystal, Dosia looks like a Greek god! One of hell's hounds!! Love that sucker (and love Marley too)


----------



## Black Rabbit

Thank you. The boys send kisses.


----------



## ABK9Unit

Sadie said:


> Since when did lilac and purple become apbt/staff/bully color's?


lilac/purple is the new name for a certain shade of Champagne...as we all know champagne comes in many shades...some say it is a double diluted gene modifier...others say it is a gene on its own.


----------



## Sadie

ABK9Unit said:


> lilac/purple is the new name for a certain shade of Champagne...as we all know champagne comes in many shades...some say it is a double diluted gene modifier...others say it is a gene on its own.


Yeah your dog looks like a blue tri to me... I go by what the registries list as acceptable colors on the color charts. All these new colors are just used BY breeder's as selling points to make something seem rare or special. There are several different shades of red, blue, champagne but they are all still the same color some are just lighter or darker than others. JMO Cute dog


----------



## ABK9Unit

Sadie said:


> Yeah your dog looks like a blue tri to me... I go by what the registries list as acceptable colors on the color charts. All these new colors are just used BY breeder's as selling points to make something seem rare or special. There are several different shades of red, blue, champagne but they are all still the same color some are just lighter or darker than others. JMO Cute dog


my boy Ricochet is registered ukc /adba as a Champagne/fawn /White...he is not a blue. he is actually more a red geneticly then a blue....as all canine's base makeup is either Red or Black.

here is abetter picture....


----------



## EckoMac

I'm pretty sure he's blue. He has a brownish tint in the shade and silver sheen in the sun. But he's not a papered dog, he's a rescue.


----------



## Mach0

Here's my boy Blue adba registered as blue and white . But he's a blue brindle.


----------



## Sadie

ABK9Unit said:


> my boy Ricochet is registered ukc /adba as a Champagne/fawn /White...he is not a blue. he is actually more a red geneticly then a blue....as all canine's base makeup is either Red or Black.
> 
> here is abetter picture....


I don't want to ruin the thread so we can agree to disagree but the dog looks blue, fawn, and white which would be considered a blue tri color. I see the lack of pigment on part's of the nose and grey and or blue.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

I just wanted to add reverse brindle is NOT a color. When you name a brindle color you list the underlying color/ dominant/main color and then the word brindle. Reverse is not a color; thus, not an option. That is a term used by a lot of BYBs from what I've seen.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii

ABK9Unit said:


> Here is my Lilac "Purple tri I produced...
> his geno type would be as At ,dd,bb,E
> 
> ABK9units Tri'n stop me aka "Ricochet"





ABK9Unit said:


> my boy Ricochet is registered ukc /adba as a Champagne/fawn /White...he is not a blue. he is actually more a red geneticly then a blue....as all canine's base makeup is either Red or Black.
> 
> here is abetter picture....





ABK9Unit said:


> lilac/purple is the new name for a certain shade of Champagne...as we all know champagne comes in many shades...some say it is a double diluted gene modifier...others say it is a gene on its own.


if you're positive of his genotype then you may be right about him being lilac.

eh, lilac and blue are confusing. he has a silvery tint in the pic, but that doesn't mean he's not lilac since lilac is usually a silvery/light chocolate color. i've come across pics of lilac dogs in other breeds and they still have a silvery blue tint in the photos. it looks different in person though. hard to explain. i had a rabbit years ago who was considered lilac and he was the same color as your dog. lilac isn't champagne though, that's a different color entirely. lilac isn't listed as a standard color for apbt as sadie said too, but if you research other breeds that it occurs in (aussies, dobermans, weims, shar-peis etc) or even other animals (cats, rabbits) you can find countless examples and explanations of lilac. i'm fairly certain that for every dense color (in this case that refers to blacks and chocolates) there is a resulting dilute (black turns blue, chocolate turns lilac). so just as black turns out different shades of blue, chocolate turns out different shades too - referred to as isabella or lilac. nonetheless lilac is a real color, i'm pretty sure BYBs just started using the term in hopes of boosting profits without actually knowing what it meant and in the end caused more confusion. JMO. feel free to correct me if i'm wrong. 

edit: i should also add that while people refer to isabella and lilac as the same thing, there is some argument over the fact that those terms shouldn't be used to refer to the other. some say isabella is more of a golden color while lilac is more of the color you see in standard weimaraners. it gets really confusing. -_-

anyways here's an example of lilac using weimaraner pups and how it can change depending on the lighting in photos.


----------



## Sadie

Lilac in this breed is NOT a color at all and it really irritates me when breeder's advertise it as a color there is no genetic genotype for Lilac Or Purple for the breed or terrier related breeds LOL what people refer to as lilac or purple or silver is really just a lighter shade of grey AKA blue.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii

Sadie said:


> Lilac in this breed is NOT a color at all and it really irritates me when breeder's advertise it as a color there is no genetic genotype for Lilac Or Purple for the breed or terrier related breeds LOL what people refer to as lilac or purple or silver is really just a lighter shade of grey AKA blue.


it may not be a color for this breed, however i disagree with the statement that it's not a color at all. there's a difference between grey which has a blue undertone and a grey that looks brown in the sun. would you call a grey dog that looks tan/brown sometimes a blue dog? i don't understand that so feel free to explain please. not being rude, just asking.

i'd also like to add that i didn't refer to it as purple or silver as idk where people got "purple" from and strict silver is just a light shade of blue to me....... 

this is also posted on the upenn.edu site for veterinary medicine titled "Patterns of Inheritance and Examples of Coat Color Genetics" in dobies. if it weren't a real color, why would it be listed?   
"Isabella or fawn (silvery-brown body color resembling Weimeraner with pale tan points)"
"Lilac Point - dilute chocolate points, pale chocolate nose"









oh and one more thing i'm confused on. lilac may not be in the color standard for our dogs, but in my head i don't understand how that could mean it simply doesn't exist. pink noses aren't a breed standard in amstaffs, but they do occur here and there for whatever reason. if black apbts and amstaffs exist and we managed to get blues out of it.....then why can't chocolate end up as lilac?? i also don't get this talk about lilac not being a possible color for these dogs AT ALL. AKC says "Any color, solid, parti, or patched is permissible, but all white, more than 80 per cent white, black and tan, and liver not to be encouraged." UKC says "Any color, color pattern, or combination of colors is acceptable, except for merle." On the UKC color chart (http://www.apbtconformation.com/colors.htm) it says "THERE ARE A LOT MORE COLORS OUT THERE". Idk...i just understand it as...it may not be permissible but it's a possible occurrence. nothing says "blank color doesn't exist and cannot occur". am i missing something??


----------



## Sadie

mcmlxxxvii said:


> it may not be a color for this breed, however i disagree with the statement that it's not a color at all. there's a difference between grey which has a blue undertone and a grey that looks brown in the sun. would you call a grey dog that looks tan/brown sometimes a blue dog? i don't understand that so feel free to explain please. not being rude, just asking.
> 
> i'd also like to add that i didn't refer to it as purple or silver as idk where people got "purple" from and strict silver is just a light shade of blue to me.......
> 
> this is also posted on the upenn.edu site for veterinary medicine titled "Patterns of Inheritance and Examples of Coat Color Genetics" in dobies. if it weren't a real color, why would it be listed?
> "Isabella or fawn (silvery-brown body color resembling Weimeraner with pale tan points)"
> "Lilac Point - dilute chocolate points, pale chocolate nose"


I was talking about the person who posted there tri color dog and said they produced a lilac purple TRI so that is what I was referring to and I was not talking about every other breed just APBT/BULLY/STAFFY

Originally Posted by ABK9Unit 
Here is my Lilac "Purple tri I produced...
his geno type would be as At ,dd,bb,E

There is just no such thing this is what I was referring to. But people can call there dogs whatever color they want it's just irritating because it's common knowledge that in this breed these are not colors.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii

no prob..just trying to understand. color talk always gets me confused.


----------



## Sadie

mcmlxxxvii;352433 there's a difference between grey which has a blue undertone and a grey that looks brown in the sun. would you call a grey dog that looks tan/brown sometimes a blue dog?[/QUOTE said:


> If what your talking about is what I think your talking about I would call it a fawn bluie some may call it a champagne


----------



## mcmlxxxvii

yeah i've seen that dog before. i'm pretty sure that's not a blue fawn. i posted a topic about that in july when i first got my puppy and was trying to figure out what color she was. everyone said a blue fawn was this










after doing research i would have to agree. :\ blue fawn and champagne also aren't the same color.....


----------



## Sadie

Yeah the pup looks like a blue fawn to me I think layla the picture I posted may be a fawn bluie/blue fawn ... I don't even think champagne is a color on the color charts I have never seen it anyway

But see my sister owned a pup who was the EXACT same color as the dog I posted and on her adba paper's she is registered as a blue fawn.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii

Sadie said:


> Yeah the pup looks like a blue fawn to me I think layla the picture I posted may be a fawn bluie ... I don't even think champagne is a color on the color charts I have never seen it anyway
> 
> But see my sister owned a pup who was the EXACT same color as the dog I posted and on her adba paper's she is registered as a blue fawn.


i thought blue fawn and fawn bluie were the same thing, just a diff way to say it. & i haven't seen champagne on the color charts either but i know people refer to their dogs as that color. a lot of colors seem to be missing from the charts anyway...and like i said the UKC site even acknowledges this in writing. i think american_pit13 claims her dog as champagne also. you can always ask her about it, she would know. just because the dog says blue fawn on it's paperwork doesn't really mean that is it's real color. ABK9 said his dog is listed as champagne on his paperwork but the dog obviously doesn't look champagne. i've also noticed other people claim that their dog is listed as the wrong color on it's registration either by a breeder mistake or their own. so idk if that would even matter.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii

is there a place to see layla's pedigree? i can't find it on the atl site. but if her parents are both blue...it doesn't necessarily mean she's "blue". lilac does occur when both parents are blue but chocolate is in the immediate pedigree so if that's her case...she could just be a lilac?? either way idk what color she is for sure. i'm def not an expert. just been reading up on this stuff. 

is atlkingpits even legit? lol...the site seems like one of those sketchy breeders who just want lots of $$. they called this dog "fawn blue/champagne" & idk how it can be both?










i just saw that layla has ICK in her and wasn't there something posted on here saying that kennel got banned from registering bc they were 'expensive mutts'? maybe that site doesn't even know what they're talking about as far as color. just a side thought.


----------



## Sadie

according to the registries it looks like the adba calls them fawn bluies and the UKC/AKC calls them blue fawns and no champagne is not a color along with lilac and purple @ least not in these dogs it's not.

ADBA 
FAWN BLUIE
American Dog Breeders Association

AKC BLUE FAWN

Am Staff Network

UKC BLUE FAWN

American Pit Bull Terrier Network APBT color gallery

I will look for lalya's pedigree for you


----------



## Sadie

Blue fawns look more fawn some red tones and a blue/grey cast or markings to the coat with a blue or grey nose

Fawn bluie looks more tan with red undertones appears to have some grey/blue cast to the coat with a red or blue/grey appearance to the nose


----------



## Sadie

mcmlxxxvii said:


> is there a place to see layla's pedigree? i can't find it on the atl site. but if her parents are both blue...it doesn't necessarily mean she's "blue". lilac does occur when both parents are blue but chocolate is in the immediate pedigree so if that's her case...she could just be a lilac?? either way idk what color she is for sure. i'm def not an expert. just been reading up on this stuff.
> 
> is atlkingpits even legit? lol...the site seems like one of those sketchy breeders who just want lots of $$. they called this dog "fawn blue/champagne" & idk how it can be both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just saw that layla has ICK in her and wasn't there something posted on here saying that kennel got banned from registering bc they were 'expensive mutts'? maybe that site doesn't even know what they're talking about as far as color. just a side thought.


ATLking pits is a bully breeder I don't own bullies don't know anything about them other than basic stuff the color of layla is what I would consider a blue fawn/fawn bluie these colors are more common in bullies and staff's then they are game dogs. I was just posting an example of what I thought was a blue fawn or fawn bluie I don't know anything about that kennel. Lilac, Champagne, Purple, Tri Purple, these are all made up colors in this breed dogs are not registered as these colors within our breed. Breeder's use them as selling points to make a dog sound rare unique or special. I can't speak for other breeds because I only own and deal with bulldogs.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii

Sadie said:


> according to the registries it looks like the adba calls them fawn bluies and the UKC/AKC calls them blue fawns and no champagne is not a color along with lilac and purple @ least not in these dogs it's not.
> 
> ADBA
> FAWN BLUIE
> American Dog Breeders Association
> 
> AKC BLUE FAWN
> 
> Am Staff Network
> 
> UKC BLUE FAWN
> 
> American Pit Bull Terrier Network APBT color gallery
> 
> I will look for lalya's pedigree for you





Sadie said:


> Blue fawns look more fawn some red tones and a blue/grey cast or markings to the coat with a blue or grey nose
> 
> Fawn bluie looks more tan with red undertones appears to have some grey/blue cast to the coat with a red or blue/grey appearance to the nose


yeah it's not a standard color, but idk. it just isn't logical to me that an apbt or amstaff can't be that color. i'm fairly certain people said blue wasn't a color for this breed...but with black dogs we eventually got the dilutes. and look...now we have blue dogs. the same is true for chocolate. we have chocolate so how is it not logical that a dilute of it isn't a possible occurrence?  i was under the impression that a blue fawn looks more like the pic i already posted and like the one below...and that BYBs also took the term "blue fawn" and started using it sell puppies which is why you see "rare blue fawn pups" all over craigslist and the dog looks diff...


----------



## mcmlxxxvii

Sadie said:


> ATLking pits is a bully breeder I don't own bullies don't know anything about them other than basic stuff the color of layla is what I would consider a blue fawn/fawn bluie these colors are more common in bullies and staff's then they are game dogs. I was just posting an example of what I thought was a blue fawn or fawn bluie I don't know anything about that kennel. Lilac, Champagne, Purple, Tri Purple, these are all made up colors in this breed dogs are not registered as these colors within our breed. Breeder's use them as selling points to make a dog sound rare unique or special. I can't speak for other breeds because I only own and deal with bulldogs.


idk about purple and tri purple....never heard those mentioned. what would you call a chocolate dilute if it's not lilac? would you personally just call it fawn or something? just outta curiosity if there's another name...


----------



## Sadie

They don't all look like that This is Simba he is a blue fawn he has a blue nose and a fawn coat he also has a blue cast around his eyes and right above his nose they don't all look the same


----------



## Sadie

mcmlxxxvii said:


> idk about purple and tri purple....never heard those mentioned. what would you call a chocolate dilute if it's not lilac? would you personally just call it fawn or something? just outta curiosity if there's another name...


I would call them fawn


----------



## mcmlxxxvii

i googled and saw this thread also.

• View topic - APBT and AmStaff Coat/Fur Color Charts

the lilac dogs on that thread have liver noses...not blue or black :\


----------



## Sadie

I think what your seeing in these shades of blue/fawn are a product of OVER diluting during breeding the lilac appearance comes from over diluting which is basically another way of saying bad breeding practices breeding blue on blue dogs too much leads to the over diluting. Blue is already a diluted color you breed 2 blue dogs together over and over that's what happens


----------



## Sadie

Here you go read this

Total Min Pin


----------



## mcmlxxxvii

read it. i don't understand what that has to do with this. just says blue min pins aren't allowed by us standards, blue or fawn dobies aren't allowed by uk standards and diluted dogs suffer different skin conditions - the article focused on alopecia.

this is what i was referring to...

Coat Length
"Note, dogs with both b/b and d/d have a diluted tan color. This is appropriately termed lilac."

Border Collie Colours
"Dilution - 'D'

The dilution gene D is again recessive and acts by slightly altering the shape of the pigment containing cells in the hair follicle and therefore affecting the pigment granules. The dilution gene acts on the Eumelanin pigment so dilutes Black to Blue and Brown/Chocolate to lilac.

So&#8230; dilute (blue/lilac) - dd (homozygous dilute) 
Carrying dilute - Dd (heterozygous non-dilute) 
Not carrying dilute - DD (homozygous non-dilute) "

http://www.gwenstone.com/coat_color.htm
"The D locus is another which rarely figures in Mastiffs. The full-colour gene is called D. The recessive gene d dilutes black pigment into a bluish grey, and also lightens and dulls reds and yellows. Again it has been known to crop up from time to time in Mastiffs, and is particularly noticeable in the so-called blue brindles. It is possible for this gene to co-exist with the previously mentioned b gene, and dogs with gene configuration bbdd are technically known as lilac. This is usually only seen in the Weimeraner, the isabella Doberman and possibly some Chesapeake Bay Retrievers, but I have seen a Newfoundland in a washed-out brown shade which might have been a lilac."

Border Collies - Coat colour genetics
"D (Diluted)

The D-gene determines the shape of the melanocytes. In dd animals the pigment cells are misshapen, the pigment granules are fewer and larger, and the cells have fewer and thinner dendritic processes. The result is that the colour looks paler, although melanin production is not affected, nor is the microstructure of the pigment granules. Black becomes blue, chocolate brown becomes lilac.

Alleles

D not diluted
d diluted"

Standard Accepted Coat Color Genetics in Dogs
"LOCUS D: Pigment locus; produces dilution of black to slate/blue/grey/maltese pigment.
Affects skin/eye color simultaneously. Contains 2 alleles.
D = allows for black pigment to form.
d = produces blue/slate/grey dilution.
Present in Great Danes: D = all animals with black pigment. d = all blues/animals with blue markings/without black pigment are recessive homozygous at this locus. All dd have non-black nose, eye rims & pads. Reduction in eye (iris) color is noted. **bbdd-The Drapp-colored dane: This odd color, called "Isabella" or Doberman "fawn"
(i.e. Wiemaraner coat color-a mouse color), perhaps more properly referred to as dilute chocolate, blue-liver or double dilute, may account for the odd color referred to as "Drapp" in early discussions of the dane. The other likely explanation for this "drapp" ( a lilac color or cafe-au-lait brown with flesh-pink nose) is a chinchilla dilute blue--cchcchdd."

i think the problem is this...
"Different terms are sometimes used for the same genetic colors, depending on breed and sometimes country too. In Dobermans, the dilute brown, is called Isabella. In Border Collies, the dilute brown, is called Lilac. In Kelpies, the dilute brown, is called Fawn."

since i couldn't find anything in ukc or akc about it, adba says (http://www.adbadog.com/uploads/pdf forms/colorgenetics.pdf)

"When the dogs basic color is produced by a light pigment the genotype bbdd (dilute brown pigment) produces a fawn with a silvery cast known in our breed as a fawn/bluies. The skin pigment around the eyes is flesh colored as well as a red or brown colored nose."

but then that would mean that blue fawns aren't blue fawns by adba standards if they have a blue/black nose, right? lol ugh.


----------



## Sadie

*Lilac Color Explained*
This color is a variation of "d" genes that dilute black to blue, and in this case Lilac. Most times it is in combination with the "b" gene. Because Lilac colored dogs carry a double dose of "d" they are true dilutes. Lilac color is noticeably different than your typical blue. The coat will have a chocolate/brownish tint in combination with blue. Lilac dogs are born this color unlike blue fawn pups who typically lose the blue overtones of their coat as they mature, keep their lilac color. Lilac dogs have a self-colored nose that has the look of light (lavender) or dark (purple). It is a lighter/more washed out color than a blue dog's nose just as the coat color is. 
NOTE: when these dogs are color DNA'd, you will see the double dose combination of dilute "dd" AND most of the time at least one little "b", sometimes two. In rare cases there is no little b present. Lilac ALWAYS carries two little d's (dd) and either none, one, or two little b's. Note: there are 4 different shades of Lilac from light to darker.

*Blue Gene Explained*
What most people call the "Blue Gene" is actually a "Dilute Gene". This means that the gene Dilutes the original color. Blue dogs are no more than a black dog that has been diluted in color. If you imagine mixing a little bit of white paint into black paint, you will get a dark charcoal color. Mix a little more white & get the nice slate gray color that most people refer to as blue. In the Scientific Color Spectrum this dilution can have hundreds of different shades from the "dark charcoal" to "white" with a blue base. Yes, there is such a thing a a Blue White dog commonly referred to as a "Platinum". This is also how we get the Lilac color.

*Blue Tri*

Diluted Black-
Blue & White with the Tan Pointed Pattern. This is the True Slate Gray Color that should be designated BLUE. The nose, eyeliner, and pads should be self colored(color of the hair). The eyes are often light gold, green, blue, or gray. According to geneticists, the charcoal color is genetically blue as well, and is discernable when the dog is against anything True Black or a black dog. The charcoal color also shines through when in the sun and is typically has a darker streak down the back.

*Lilac- Tri*

Lilac & White with the Tan Pointed Pattern. This is a True Lilac Color that should be evident. The nose, eyeliner, and pads should be self colored(color of the Lilac hair). The nose leather can be light or dark purple, not gray blue as in most blue dogs, yet not brown as in chocos. The eyes are often light gold, green, blue, or gray. According to geneticists, the Lilac color is genetically blue as well, and is discernable by the Purple Hue of the hair. The Lilac color also shines through when in the sun. In this photo, you can see the difference between the Lilac hair & the tan points. Some would say that this is no more than a chocolate color, but as you can see in this photo, the Lilac hair is quite a different color than this pups chocolate Mom underneath him.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii

Yeah, that sounds right to me. Basically everything I found before.


----------



## Sadie

Just wanted to add though this Lilac color was never supposed to be in bulldogs that color comes from bad breeding and comes with health and skin problems as a result of purposely breeding for those super diluted colors ignoring the importance of pigment. It's not something a good breeder should strive to produce if they are paying attention to pigment.


----------



## Teekospits

Thanks everyone this thread should be a reminder to breeders. Color is the lest to be breed for to me it shouldn't even be a factor of breeding but genetic involves its. But one still need to know it to avoid this and some know it and still breed for it shame on them and bybs. Apbts should be breed base on anything except colors. Those pockets pits the one they crosses with frenchies are crazy as well but that what happen when you tamper with GOD work. There no way a frenchie can be breed to a apbt unless they transfer semen. But everyone learning and that's better than not knowing. Keep this thread going a reconmend. It be seen by all user on this site to be read. Thanks for the good work people and keep up the good work.


----------



## truepits92

I love this thread. GREAT EXPLINATION OF GENETICS  GETS ME HYPE


----------



## pob james

*What color should I register my pup as.....*




























Any help ya'll could give would be appreciated. In the sun she looks like she has a light fawn color with blue undertones....

POB James


----------



## angelbaby

I always thought sable was the black color but with the red undertones to it , would that be called seal then?


----------



## RevMyHemi

pob james said:


> Any help ya'll could give would be appreciated. In the sun she looks like she has a light fawn color with blue undertones....
> 
> POB James


Whatever she is...she's beautiful!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

@ Angel, Yes that would be seal. That's what confused me about Dosia, because he also has a blue cast in his coat as well. FH called it "slate blue"


----------



## American_Pit13

angelbaby said:


> I always thought sable was the black color but with the red undertones to it , would that be called seal then?


Seal is a dark sable.


----------



## Diggit

*here is one for you guys... I dont know bunnys gentic color code but I would like to find out !

so if you could please come up with a code and explination genticly i would be very happy 

bunny is white with a black nose,...

in the summer she only has ticking visible on her ears,... they are black ticks, her body you can only see her spots on the skin.

in the winter she grows in her winter coat and the undercoat shows "grey" ticking on her body.

pics-

WINTER COAT-*




























SUMMER COAT---


----------



## Black Rabbit

Bunny is so awesome. My old American Bulldog Mary Jane was the exact same way, most of her spots were on the skin and not the fur. Here's a few baby pics of our girl, R.I.P. MJ


----------



## DeJa

*DeJa*

She is a Blue Brindle....50% Woods 50% RE


----------



## christiz27

KG420 your dog is beautiful, looks a lot like me in color, only mine has no brindle tint to him... He either looks chocolate or black


----------



## 9361

Helena developed black spots on her skin where her coat is white, and it shows through really well because she doesn't have much hair due to demo mange as a puppy. I believe the black spots are caused by the sun, as she develops more and more each year. SHe did not have them as a puppy.


----------



## Black Rabbit

christiz27 said:


> KG420 your dog is beautiful, looks a lot like me in color, only mine has no brindle tint to him... He either looks chocolate or black


What a looker :woof::woof:
They are very close in color, D just has a bit of blue cast in his coat.


----------



## Carriana

Shes Got Heart said:


> Helena developed black spots on her skin where her coat is white, and it shows through really well because she doesn't have much hair due to demo mange as a puppy. I believe the black spots are caused by the sun, as she develops more and more each year. SHe did not have them as a puppy.


Brutus had this. They are freckles, since they are on the skin and not the fur and yes, they do get darker in the sun, just like people


----------



## dixieland

Suey was sable colored.This was her at about 9 months


----------



## cboyd0606

Bentley has changed colors as he got older
puppy 








now


----------



## angelbaby

our sable pup from our litter , his color has changed so much it was very noticible when he was younger.


----------



## Black Rabbit

^^ he's so big now. Such an adorable boy. His face looks like his daddy for sure.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Shes Got Heart said:


> Helena developed black spots on her skin where her coat is white, and it shows through really well because she doesn't have much hair due to demo mange as a puppy. I believe the black spots are caused by the sun, as she develops more and more each year. SHe did not have them as a puppy.


Kangol has the same thing but they are just pigmentation, which actually keeps them from burning. White dogs or predominantly white dogs that do not have these are more prone to getting burned than those that do.


----------



## Black Rabbit

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Kangol has the same thing but they are just pigmentation, which actually keeps them from burning. White dogs or predominantly white dogs that do not have these are more prone to getting burned than those that do.


Mary Jane was like that too. Poor thing always got sun burnt on her muzzle every time we went to the lake.


----------



## angelbaby

kg420 said:


> ^^ he's so big now. Such an adorable boy. His face looks like his daddy for sure.


Ya he is huge now thats not even the newest pics lol , He is probably close to 15 -20lbs he is massive.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Dang girl he is a big boy. Totally taking after his daddy  I'd love to see some new pics, wink wink nod nod


----------



## max's mom

*Blue Brindle??*

I have been told this color is blue bridle or "reverse" blue bridle(I know this is not really a color, I have just been told he is that color) ...All I do know is that he is grey in some light but in full sun he is a brown dog....


----------



## MSK

That is a regular Blue brindle what people call a reverse is actually a fawn blue brindle and the fawn would be more prominent then the blue..

My boy is registered with ADBA as reverse blue brindle although knowing more now he should be registered Fawn Blue Brindle


----------



## DramaandMe

Here's some Brindle for ya..


----------



## angelnstarks

This is my baby Ehno got him 2 days ago.. Was thinking he was tri color but by researching I learned tri color is more solid.. I'm thinking he is sable or what they call smutt.. But he has really nice tan points. Any help will be appreciated.. But either way I think he is beautiful..


----------



## silver281gt

What color would my boy Titan be considered?


----------



## BCdogs

silver281gt said:


> What color would my boy Titan be considered?


I would say dilute liver. (Also known as champagne, isabella, red fawn,e tc.)


----------



## PittyChick

Halo is sable


----------



## BabyKeno

What color would Keno be considered? His seller had him listed as a blue fawn- I was also told by someone else that he is a champagne- but I don't see the champagne since he's a darker shade of greyish blue brown. Aren't champagnes a really light tan?


----------



## bernabe

wow dogs posted so far have good builds not fat, just lean. I'll post a pic of mine too later.


----------



## BCdogs

BabyKeno said:


> What color would Keno be considered? His seller had him listed as a blue fawn- I was also told by someone else that he is a champagne- but I don't see the champagne since he's a darker shade of greyish blue brown. Aren't champagnes a really light tan?


I still say champagne. He's very young and will likely lighten up a lot. Looks like he already has.


----------



## Nenskkilo2015

Mom was blue dad was a buckskin type color little darker than him.


----------



## TWadeJ

This is Blue at 3 months.


----------



## APTHarley

Best photo taken so far ? Look at my sweet baby girl Harley. ??


----------



## APTHarley

Oh my goodness I'm sorry I'm figuring out how to use this web site properly ignore my post from above^


----------



## Reggzz

*Help a color blind guy out*

Hello, I am wondering if anyone could help me out. I love my new pup, I love to socialize him and show him off but i have a hard time describing his coloring.

After doing some research I believe he is a dilute chocolate? is this correct? and what would i call a dilute chocolate when registering my pup.

He is 3 months old now and I am also wondering if his color might lighten up a bit...

btw the pictures don't really do him justice in person he does have a silvery hue especially in natural light, it's sort of hard to see but it's there.


----------



## BCdogs

Reggzz said:


> Hello, I am wondering if anyone could help me out. I love my new pup, I love to socialize him and show him off but i have a hard time describing his coloring.
> 
> After doing some research I believe he is a dilute chocolate? is this correct? and what would i call a dilute chocolate when registering my pup.
> 
> He is 3 months old now and I am also wondering if his color might lighten up a bit...
> 
> btw the pictures don't really do him justice in person he does have a silvery hue especially in natural light, it's sort of hard to see but it's there.


No, not dilute chocolate. He is Blue Fawn, and blue is a dilution of black.


----------



## Reggzz

Thank you for the help I appreciate it. The color of the dog isn't that important to me, he is a great dog, very easy to train, I have had several pitbull and pitbull mixes over the years all wonderful dogs.


----------



## Briux

Teekospits said:


> Show Your picture and Explain What Color your Apbt is and what the genetic code of it so others can learn..


I have a blue lilac apbt she is my furry child and i love her to death! 
She is blue and has fawn patches that fade into the blue. The picture of her as a pup is easier to see it on


----------



## EckoMac

Briux said:


> I have a blue lilac apbt she is my furry child and i love her to death!
> She is blue and has fawn patches that fade into the blue. The picture of her as a pup is easier to see it on


Your puppy is just blue. There is a thread for blue dogs as well. 
A lot of blue dogs have red highlights. Mine does in the summer time.


----------



## Dalene Miller

Viper is black with white chest in sun you can see bridle on black very lightly
Dad is black with white chest mom is white and brown .The photo's is of my Viper


----------



## KSnow91

I'm not sure what color mine are. I think blue fawn brindle, if there is such a thing, named Merle. And I have a new puppy our other dog had named Fancy. I think she is Lilac? I don't know. She has more of a blue tint or haze on her whole body in the sun. If anyone can tell me please do.


----------



## KSnow91

*







*Some more pics of them. Fancy's mom is the white one with black seal spots, her name is Indica. Merle is not related to the other two.







And Dalene Miller I think yours is also called a black seal, coat color, may want to look it up and see what you think. And if anyone thinks they may know for sure what exactly my pitbull puppies coat colors are called please tell me.


----------



## KSnow91

kilo's daddy said:


> this is kilo. she's reverse brindle or blue brindle maybe you would say?
> anyways shes only 10 weeks so its hard to see her colors, she just looks blue lol.


----------



## KSnow91

mcmlxxxvii said:


> idk about purple and tri purple....never heard those mentioned. what would you call a chocolate dilute if it's not lilac? would you personally just call it fawn or something? just outta curiosity if there's another name...


Isabella it's a dilute of the color liver


----------



## KSnow91

Anybody?


----------

